# packages



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

5 packages installed this morning


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Awesome! Fun huh? I made a split myself today. Installing the queen for them tomorrow. Nothing like some good spring time beekeeping!


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

my first packages. went smooth after the first one


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

that double hive is the 7lb swarm i caught yesterday


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Good deal! I've never used packages so far. Started 2 hives last year from nucs, both made it through the worst of winter, one was much weaker than the other and after robbing in mid march, died out. The other one was very strong, so today was split day after getting the call that the queen will be here tomorrow!


----------



## HEATHERnRye (Mar 29, 2010)

We used a different method of installing the packages this year... went way better than shaking...

It involves putting the queen in as you normally would, and then setting the cage inside the hive and locking the whole thing up tight for a day. Then open the small end of the reducer and give them one more day. then remove the cages. 
We put the food on top (top feeders) the day after we put them in. then remove the cage the next. 
It went smooth as could bee.... way easier than shaking them in.


----------

